# Help needed! Circumcision Fetish



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Hello there, I require a published book which mentions the circumcision fetish. It is for Wikipedia, all I need is some published mention of it.

I can remember there being one but I have no idea where!


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

From the sexuallymutilatedchild.org website:

Quote:

Encyclopedia of Unusual Sex Practices, by Brenda Love (Barricade Books, Inc., 1992). "More than 750 entries and 150 original illustrations on the world's strange sex activities". Under "Circumcision" (page 6): "Men sometimes incorporate their fear of circumcision into sex play as a means for arousal. They fake a circumcision by having their partner blindfold and bind them, placing a reservoir tipped condom and then slicing off the tip with a knife ... Women who are only sexually aroused by circumcised males are referred to as acucullophiles."
HTHs,

Jen


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
From the sexuallymutilatedchild.org website:

HTHs,

Jen

That's just weird.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## anony (Jun 19, 2005)

Acuculllophiles? Wow, that might explain the sadistic intent of some women to have their sons circumcised with very irrational reasoning. The motives behind them just be a strong sexual preference... and though that is just wrong, what can you do about people like that as long as they still unfortunately have the right as a parent to do this. Obviously some forms of erotically deep-seeded abuse on children will always go unchecked. Society loves to do witchunts on pedophiles but no one finds it to be a pressing concern that circumfetishists exist. They either brush it off or scoff at the idea as being dangerous to children... If they only knew.


----------

